# Transporting Your Cigars



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

How do you guys transport your cigars within your town. I'm not talking mail or flight.

I'm saying when you are at home and you are taking a cigar or two to a local club, bar, coffee shop, friends house etc....

Do you just throw them in a plastic bag?

Do you have one of those cigar finger cases?

I'm just wondering how long it takes for a cigar to dry out or get too wet outside of its humidor.

Sometimes I have to drive 45 minutes+ to get somewhere with a smoke because I live in Houston and it's so huge and traffic gets so bad.

So what's the best way to go about this?


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a few leather cigar cases but soon i will have some herf tubes that i will be using, sometimes i only want one cigar plus its not the end of the world if i lose the tube.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

I use:

*CLICK HERE*

and

*CLICK HERE*

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

TechMetalMan said:


> How do you guys transport your cigars within your town. I'm not talking mail or flight.
> 
> I'm saying when you are at home and you are taking a cigar or two to a local club, bar, coffee shop, friends house etc....
> 
> ...


As far as drying out, all depends where you are.
In Florida, I am extremely careful not to leave them too long in a car, unless well air conditioned. I dare not leave them in the car when I park as the heat will destroy them in no time.

As for packing them when I travel, I have a few different ways.
I have the following:
a leather 3 cigar holder
a Csonka 4-6 cigar hoder with humidifier, cutter, etc.
a Havana Pocket humidor with humidifier and cutter also
a Colibri 10-12 cigar case
lastly, for herfs, nothing beats a Glad plastic container with a few pieces of cedar and a humi pouch or Drymistat.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

If I'm just going out for the evening, I used a fingered case, usuall a two-finger case. Also, I always keep a few of my cigars in their original cellophane wrappers, just for this case. It helps to protect them and keep them fresh longer.

If I'm doing some serious herfing, I use an Otterbox 5-stick model. I also have a larger Otterbox for when I travel.

Doc


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

I think I'm gonna have to pick a humidified 2-5 stick leather case.

I don't need to carry a whole suitcase around haha.

Thanks guys.

If I go plastic baggy and paper towel, how wet should the paper towel be?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

if you are just going out for the day you don't need to do anything. Provided you don't leave them in your car or other hot enviroment.

And the towel should be as dry as possible while still being damp


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I carry 5 or 6 everyday in a ziplock, no wet towel. No problems. I never leave them in the car. I'll take them in wherever I go.


:ms NCRM


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Allright guys, thanks again!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm with Doc and Ron with their cigar caddies. I take my 5ct Otterbox with me to work pretty my every day. I'll take a few sticks for myself and a couple of guys at work and we herf @ 5:30... An otter box on the devil site and on eBay are pretty cheap. I got mine for $9.99 shipped on eBay!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have a 15 count Cigar Caddy for day trips and a 32 count Cigar Caddy for extended trips.

I love them both and both sizes come in very handy !

I got mine at www.cigarmony.com


----------



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> If I'm just going out for the evening, I used a fingered case, usuall a two-finger case. Also, I always keep a few of my cigars in their original cellophane wrappers, just for this case. It helps to protect them and keep them fresh longer.
> 
> If I'm doing some serious herfing, I use an Otterbox 5-stick model. I also have a larger Otterbox for when I travel.
> 
> Doc


Doc - that is sharp. I like that. I use a 3-finger ostrich case, but it has no humi device as you would 
surmise. I am going to order one of those 5-finger boxes like you have... nice!


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> I carry 5 or 6 everyday in a ziplock, no wet towel. No problems. I never leave them in the car. I'll take them in wherever I go.
> 
> :ms NCRM


+1...I don't carry that many a day but I use the same method.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I am planing on taking a 5 day trip and want to bring up some smokes for my self, and some to share. Would a coolerdor (made out of a very small cooler) work as a travle humidor? Also what is ment by 2/3/5 finger? Is that how many sticks it holds?


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

For going to bars or clubs I just put the cigar in a tubos that I have from one of the various tubos I've smoked. Many have cork in the screw-top that you can put a drop of water on. 

Very good for the club cause if you lose the tubos who cares.


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

RGD said:


> I use:
> 
> *CLICK HERE*
> 
> ...


How I envy you,I can mount and(maybe evan design some of the electrical hardware) Aww maybe not. But I can't glue two sticks of wood together.Everytime I'm around a power tool I put both hands in my pocket for fear of losing something. Your work looks fantastic.


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

Full Bodied Bruce said:


> How I envy you,I can mount and(maybe evan design some of the electrical hardware) Aww maybe not. But I can't glue two sticks of wood together.Everytime I'm around a power tool I put both hands in my pocket for fear of losing something. Your work looks fantastic.


Sorry about yhis post it" in the wrong place.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't think anything will happen to em within 45 minutes so don't worry about getting something with a humidification device. The havana pocket humi is good for transporting 3. It comes with a humi, but I took it out.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Your cigars will be OK in an Otterbox for at least two or three days.

I used to use a leather three-stick cigar case but I found my sticks would dry out much faster inside. I guess the leather is hygroscopic. 

I saved a bunch aluminum tubos (Boli #2s) which are useful for carrying around pcs. 

Cigars in cellophane can ride around in your shirt pocket for a day.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

I bought a nice aluminum cigar case that holds 4 sticks, has a humidifier, and a slotted cushioned foaminside


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE (Jul 27, 2006)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> I bought a nice aluminum cigar case that holds 4 sticks, has a humidifier, and a slotted cushioned foaminside


That sounds cool. Got a pic or a link where to get one?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I have a couple of 3 finger leather cases.








A Czonka 4 cigar leather humidified travel case.








A 15 Count Herf-A-Dor 
and an aluminum travel case I got with a sampler from famous.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

For day trips, I use my three cigar Cusano case which I've had for over 4yrs.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> Your cigars will be OK in an Otterbox for at least two or three days.


I keep cigars in my 24 count Otterbox indefinitely. One of the 24 slots is taken up with an aluminum tube drilled with holes and filled with 65% beads. Extra portable storage.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I keep cigars in my 24 count Otterbox indefinitely. One of the 24 slots is taken up with an aluminum tube drilled with holes and filled with 65% beads. Extra portable storage.


Aha! Basically a portable humi. Very cool.

The five count doesn't take up much more backpack space than a trade paperback. I took five cigars to England in my five count Otterbox (with no humidification device) and carried them around for two weeks, smoking one every three or four days. I still had a couple left when I got back to the US and they were still in perfect condition. Of course, at certain times of the year, with the temps and rh in the upper 60's/lower 70's, the whole country's like a walk-in humidor.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

http://store.ablazecigars.com/crbe4ctaltrh.html

I bought mine in gettysburg but thats a pic of what it looks like


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Aha! Basically a portable humi. Very cool.
> 
> The five count doesn't take up much more backpack space than a trade paperback. I took five cigars to England in my five count Otterbox (with no humidification device) and carried them around for two weeks, smoking one every three or four days. I still had a couple left when I got back to the US and they were still in perfect condition. Of course, at certain times of the year, with the temps and rh in the upper 60's/lower 70's, the whole country's like a walk-in humidor.


Youre right there, England in mid summer is like a walk in humidor, my house certainly is, i could prob keep my cigars outside of the humi without any probs.


----------

